
Google selectively sends Donald J Trump to spam - pitt1980
https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4n8820/gmail_selectively_sends_donald_j_trump_emails_to/
======
pitt1980
[https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4pd1cz/gmail_mark...](https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4pd1cz/gmail_marking_trump_campaign_emails_as_spam/?utm_source=mweb_redirect&compact=false)

[https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4paj4d/gmail_putt...](https://m.reddit.com/r/The_Donald/comments/4paj4d/gmail_putting_all_trump_emails_in_spam_folder/?utm_source=mweb_redirect&compact=false)

[http://xoxohth.com/thread.php?thread_id=3263346&mc=28&forum_...](http://xoxohth.com/thread.php?thread_id=3263346&mc=28&forum_id=2#30766804)

